# full screen in VISTA



## Akbari (Feb 24, 2009)

how to run ms-dos (full screen) in windows vista?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Welcome to TSG!

Vista doesn't support Full Screen DOS mode.
Check this link for some workarounds, many more on Google.

HTH

Jerry


----------



## Akbari (Feb 24, 2009)

Thank you very mach.


----------

